
Where do you find fellow collaborators in a given field of expertise? - thejvexperience
I am working on a couple projects related to databases and blockchain-esque data structures, and as such have been searching for some other folks with overlapping interests to work with me on these projects. Of course it&#x27;s not really appropriate work for someone fairly new to engineering -- I&#x27;m looking for people that can work with me on product development in addition to technology, people who can offer genuine insight into my space.<p>I&#x27;ve been having a lot of trouble finding folks like this. It seems like there&#x27;d be some amount of interest in advising a project from the ground floor, but can&#x27;t determine where the best place to go to &quot;recruit&quot; is. Wondering if anyone has any suggestions for me?<p>Thanks!
======
devchris10
I've been wondering similar things as well. Wondering if there is a need for a
dev-centric social network..esp finding like-minded devs with similar tech
stack or interests.

